# Watercolor vs. Gouache Painting



## Skyfire (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to learn painting.  I grabbed two inexpensive sets of paints to learn how to paint with: watercolor and gouache (opaque watercolor).  

A sample of a watercolor painting I did -
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/785933/

And here's one in gouache that I did - 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/857977/

I found watercolors harder to control; they have the paradox of being easy to use but difficult to master.  The gouache paints were much easier for me to control.

Anyway, what I want to know is the opinions out there on these two painting mediums.  Which one is better to learn, practice, and master first?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 4, 2008)

Gouache can be opaque as well as transparent which watercolors can only work as "transparent". I prefer goauche as my medium to painting to watercolor due to the ability to be opaque and it can act like watercolor. It's also easier to rework a picture in goauche vs watercolor.

Most of the media I use has to do with my speed, since I work slower I've found that media I can rework after it dries to be my preferred method.


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 16, 2008)

They both are good.  Watercolor people have this absurd boner over for some reason. I mean, you can make *anything* look pretty with it once you get the handle on brush control.

Goauche is.. beautiful stuff.  That smooth, velvety finish is wonderful.  You can get some incredibly subtle blending with it too.  The only thing is that it kinda.. turns to mud at this one point as it's drying.  and you pretty much just have to leave it alone until it dries entirely.

I'd say start with the watercolor.  It's harder, but you'll get a really good handle on brush control using it.


----------



## Foxfairy (Jan 16, 2008)

both are good, and when I do a full painting I often use watercolor as an underpainting and do details and whatnot with gouache. I would say, go for watercolor first because it's harder to master, then use gouache once you're better at watercolor.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 19, 2008)

I use Both in terms. Watercolor for the First layer, then Goache to add on a little...If Necessary, Acrylic Paint for any other Details. 

I Started with Acrylic, but whatever favors your brush!


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

i've been using Goache for all my stuff, thinking it was watercolor actually...(found it in a dusty closet)
I absolutely hated watercolor back in gradeschool, so I was amazed at how much more fun i was having painting 13 years later with the mystery closet paint than i did when i was like 6.  But now i know thats because its easier...damn.
but I guess to add on to this question, is it important to get good with watercolor or will i be alright continuing with goache?


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

i've been using Goache for all my stuff, thinking it was watercolor actually...(found it in a dusty closet)
I absolutely hated watercolor back in gradeschool, so I was amazed at how much more fun i was having painting 13 years later with the mystery closet paint than i did when i was like 6.  But now i know thats because its easier...damn.
but I guess to add on to this question, is it important to get good with watercolor or will i be alright continuing with goache?


----------

